# Help with an old plow



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have this old wheel plow that I've had for a couple of years that was given to me by the old man who used to live across the street. It broke and was tossed in the junk pile. Since the economy has gone to crap, I decided to try and fix it. After taking it apart, I took some steel wool to it to clean some of the heavy rust and uncovered a logo and number. It was apparently broken long before I got it because it has two spots where you can see that part of it had broken off. I have a picure of the part where the logo and hope someone can tell me who originally made this plow. I don't know if it was part of a larger plow and converted into a single plow or if it was just bigger and fixed to work. The picture is attached.


----------



## Swaeney (Dec 13, 2008)

It looks like it was from a bigger plow.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

can you post a full picture of the plow. what kind of plow is it. a snowplow a farming plow for plowing fields


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Sheer conjecture here, and I realize it probably is a logo, but if you look at the letters, they spell SOD, wonder if may be it is a sod cutting plow? In the old days, they used a special kind of plow to cut the sod that they laid, and made houses out of.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe this site will help you

there are a lot of pictures

http://www.tractorshed.com/


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Right now, I have the plow torn down so I can repair it. All that is original is the part in the pic,two pieces that make a fork for the wheel, the wheel,and the spade. The handle is made from two pieces of pipe that were bent to form the handle. As far as I can tell, it is a farm or garden plow. If I could find a pic of a sod plow, I might be able to tell you better.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

picture of more of the peices would be of great help

unless by chance someone recognizes the casting logo in the one photo you posted... the peice could be from about anything

even if you just pile it all together and take a picture...it would be more informative


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright, I have taken more pictures here they are. Any questions, just ask.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, if that last picture is of the "cutting head" part of the plow, it is not for tilling, looks to be more for cutting a straight grove in either ground, sod, ect.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

IMP49 said:


> Well, if that last picture is of the "cutting head" part of the plow, it is not for tilling, looks to be more for cutting a straight grove in either ground, sod, ect.


I disagree ... it looks like what's left of a single row plow...originally pushed by hand...

still trying to id the maufacturer... I have emailed a friend that is an antique farm equipment nut for some help...

something like this... but much eariler... http://www.redhillgeneralstore.com/A74463.htm


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

buck52 said:


> I disagree ... it looks like what's left of a single row plow...originally pushed by hand...
> 
> still trying to id the maufacturer... I have emailed a friend that is an antique farm equipment nut for some help...
> 
> something like this... but much eariler... http://www.redhillgeneralstore.com/A74463.htm


I would say you nailed it.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe that the plow originally had wooden handles. The pipes that were made for it were made out of scrap pipe 15+ years ago. Based on the photos, could anyone give me an estimate on how old this thing is? I am a history geek and love antique things, the older, the better.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I can't help with the company name but I have a couple old cultivators used as landscape yard-art (similar to yours but wood handles corroding away.)


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Knotbored said:


> (similar to yours but wood handles corroding away.)


Wood rots...metal corrodes...  ... but you knew that............

best guess *DorianVonRichter* is early 1900's

still waiting on a ID from my friend


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Does it look like it had a draw bar on it to be pulled by horse or oxen?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Buck52, It could have been pulled, on two of the ends you can see where something broke off. Maybe the wheel came from something else of the same era?*
*Knotbored, can you post a pic of the cultivators used as landscape art? I want to see for myself, if you don't mind.*


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

DorianVonRichter said:


> *Buck52, It could have been pulled, on two of the ends you can see where something broke off. Maybe the wheel came from something else of the same era?*
> *Knotbored, can you post a pic of the cultivators used as landscape art? I want to see for myself, if you don't mind.*


I will be glad to get a picture, but right now everything is under 6" of snow, also I will have to clear the dry stems from around the bases.
Basicly we use the plows to support a basket with flowers, usually miniature roses, and trailing vines.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knotbored, take your time on the pic. I'm in no hurry.


----------

